# Nintendo Swapnote shutdown world-wide



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Goodbye Swapnote.​ 
Minutes ago, Nintendo shutdown the deliver of Swapnote messages due to the number of underage users and the amount of inappropriate material being shared.



> We are very sorry for any inconvenience to the many consumers who have been using this service responsibly; however this decision was made considering the point that many minors also use this feature of Swapnote. Thank you for your understanding.


 
This is a pretty poor move on N's part. The internet is filled with inappropriate material, and you cant hold our hands forever. It doesn't seem like nintendo is making many strides forward in this new generation of gaming. The accounts systems, lingering friends codes, and now this.  

I thought the service was a glorified text messages system or a painful black/white 3d MS Paint program. I can see this affecting users all over the 3DS grid, but not me really. Sorry Chavo, I was looking forward to the end of your story and the drawing of our favorite pokemon.

 Source


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good bye, Nikki. 
Time to delete the app.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2013)

a) Looks like Swapnote ended on a brown note.
OR
b) Looks like it went from Swapnote to flop-note.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 1, 2013)

I already gave my opinion on this in another thread, I quote:


Foxi4 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've read in a long, long time.
> 
> I _don't_ see how Nintendo could be held in any way responsible for the messages sent over their services - it's the sender who chooses to send offensive material and it's the sender who violates the license agreement of the service - the service itself is perfectly fine and not faulty hence there is no real hook that could pull Nintendo down in terms of liability. Nintendo's as much responsible for SwapNote message content as Yahoo! is of E-Mail messages.
> 
> This move is done simply because it's easier to shut down a service than to improve it with a system of moderation and reporting, because as we all know, Nintendo doesn't understand the Internet.


 
This sounds very appropriate:


----------



## BenRK (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok then. Can we have Miiverse on the 3DS now to replace it?


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, f*ck. 
Maybe they'll use Flipnote instead.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 1, 2013)

Disturbing. Knowing that Nintendo checks message content... hmmm.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Maybe they'll use Flipnote instead.


IDK. Maybe Nintendo will use the same reason to shutdown Flipnote in the future.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2013)

Nintendo confirmed for five year old children!


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually kind of chuckled at this news,as sad as it is. Guess Nintendo was tired of looking at all the penises.


----------



## kyogre123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Why don't they just implement a parental control over Swapnote and resume the service?


----------



## Osha (Nov 1, 2013)

Well this is sad news, I really enjoyed Swapnote... Guess it's time to delete the app because I sure as hell am not going to use its StreetPass feature...


----------



## DaniPoo (Nov 1, 2013)

Darn it! I like Swapnote, I usually post silly stuff like "Pizza Time!" and draw a big nice pizza for all my friends to drool on. 
And I have never got anything offensive or heard about anyone offensive stuff on there. If I ever find out who fucked this up! Im just sayin! #)!"#(="$)#(=!"#()½!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2013)

So does this mean I can't send random 10 year olds drawings of penises anymore? Damn  WAY TO GO GUYS, WAY TO RUIN IT FOR ME


----------



## Snailface (Nov 1, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> IDK. Maybe Nintendo will use the same reason to shutdown Flipnote in the future.


All user generated content that has any text or imagery is on the chopping block now. I think that can be assumed.

Open internet stamped letter to Nintendo,
JUST LEAVE PETIT COMPUTER 3D ALONE,_ PLEASE_

With tears, Snail
;O;


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 1, 2013)

This sucks... I used swapnote a lot.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow. Did not see this coming. Well, time to free more space on my SD card.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 1, 2013)

Who cares. All you fucking members I had registered on my 3DS forced me to delete Swap Note a long time ago because you wouldn't stop spamming me with stupid messages or crap drawings. I also deleted all of you too.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess this is the end for Flipnote 3D in the US and Europe too. :/
(briefly mentioned on ngaf)


----------



## kyogre123 (Nov 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who cares. All you fucking members I had registered on my 3DS forced me to delete Swap Note a long time ago because you wouldn't stop spamming me with stupid messages or crap drawings. I also deleted all of you too.


 
Don't judge me, I just find this really hilarious.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey, what the fuck?
I used swapnote extensively...
Last time I used it was yesterday ;-;


----------



## Rob Blou (Nov 1, 2013)

It sucks, but I think that MiiVerse and the new Network ID will come out on the 3ds soon ... if that's the case, we won't need swapnote since miiverse has prettymuch the same features.


----------



## Theconejo (Nov 1, 2013)

This reminds me of these dirt jumps we had about 15 years ago. They were in the woods behind an apartment complex. One day a young boy decides to ride off some of the bigger jumps and falls, breaking his arm. The parents called the town counsel and had the jumps demolished. So many people were involved with the upkeep and daily riding. Really terrible no one in power thought of everyone else affected before giving the order to plow them down.

I bet some parent saw a penis drawing on little Jimmy's 3ds and called Nintendo.

Edit: and I agree that miiverse is probably almost ready, seeing that they could have cut off swapnote at any point up until now. My guess is with the new zelda some new features are coming.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm guessing pedophilia was involved here.  Maybe not actively between adults and youth but probably youth exchanging with youth like sexting which is illegal at least as far as I know in the US and the UK.

This sucks because I had a couple people I would exchange gaming related photos with and had a blast doing so.  Always takes some idiot kids to mess up something good.  Oops.. look where I am.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

I was hoping when I clicked on this thread that people (and by people, I mean you guys) would support this. It's bad enough that these kinds of drawings are shifting around the internet; now they have to run it in the 3DS system where a lot of young kids use this feature. I don't know about you all, but I don't want my 10 year old seeing penis pictures or big boobs or any shit like that. Just... fuck it. Here's a simple rule: don't exchange inappropriate content unless it's with your immediate friends. And can someone tell me if there's a rule saying that if you're under a certain age, you can't see it? Kind of like when a video gets flagged on Youtube. Someone under 18 cannot view the content. Maybe Nintendo will implement this idea if they haven't already. I can't stop you from uploading this content, so I wish you could show some courtesy.

At least Nintendo gives a shit about their customers, unlike Microsoft. Rampant cheating goes on in Xbox Live and Microsoft doesn't do a damn thing about it. Nintendo wants its customers to have the best gaming experience they can, which is one reason why I love them. They hear about rumors that inappropriate content is being viewed by minors and take action. And severity: do any of you remember when the shoutbox was shut down? Let me toggle your memory: inappropriate content was shared and fights/insults ensued.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> So does this mean I can't send random 10 year olds drawings of penises anymore? Damn  WAY TO GO GUYS, WAY TO RUIN IT FOR ME


 
NOT funny.




Ryukouki said:


> Disturbing. Knowing that Nintendo checks message content... hmmm.


Can't tell if you're joking or not. In any case, nothing is private on the internet. Anyone (and that includes Nintendo) can know about anything at any time.


Duo8 said:


> ^10 years olds shouldn't know how to add random friendcodes on the internet.


Key word being *should*. Pretty flimsy excuse, if you ask me.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 1, 2013)

^10 years olds shouldn't know how to add random friendcodes on the internet.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Nov 1, 2013)

i call it privacy invasion


----------



## potato3334 (Nov 1, 2013)

it could be possible that nintendo isnt checking the notes for inappropiate content, rather they are getting complaints.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Well, f*ck.
> Maybe they'll use Flipnote instead.


 

well IF nintendo had adult version of swapnote that should of called it FAPnote.


----------



## phantastic91 (Nov 1, 2013)

wow its probably been like a year since I came back to gbatemp. Just wanted to say thanks to Cannonfolder (3ds profile name) who forwarded me along with a lot of other members stationarys from swapnote every time a new one came out. It sucks that Nintendo shut this down and it's a little embarrassing. I guess every Nintendo product from now on wont have a feature like this. I guess Nintendo forgot they have something called parental control. T_T. alright see you guys next year ;D.  I hope Cannonfolder sees this. Thanks again dude.


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Who cares. All you fucking members I had registered on my 3DS forced me to delete Swap Note a long time ago because you wouldn't stop spamming me with stupid messages or crap drawings. I also deleted all of you too.


 
This is kinda how i feel, just slightly less agressively. I gave up checking it because people sent me such useless stuff and 2 guys in paticular just spammed stuff that im reading online anyways like they were in charge of some kind of news feed. Yeah... you aint. I just wish i could of filtered who could send me messages on it without deleting them from my friends list but nope, no option for that. No real loss from it being shutdown.

I just hope they replace it with miiverse.


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 1, 2013)

deleted


----------



## TankedThomas (Nov 1, 2013)

This is fantastically stupid. I mean, what did they expect?

I only used it for sending offensive messages to my brother (and vice versa) anyway, plus SpotPass, as far as I know, can only be used for people on your friend's list. Seems absolutely stupid. Oh well. I don't care. I've already got it downloaded.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 1, 2013)

That's what you get when you add random people as friends... Bought another 3DS yesterday with my girlfriend and since she left today for 5 months I was hoping that I could use swapnote to send her some funny drawings/pictures... Too bad.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 1, 2013)

This means there is almost literally no point to this app anymore. You're not going to find anyone who has Streetpass enabled for their Swapnote/Letter Box, and nobody talks to random strangers for no reason other than to spread the inappropriate content that Nintendo hates so much.

How about Nintendo just ban users who frequently post inappropriate content?
(Isn't that even part of the agreement anyway?)

I am reminded of the old "teacher punishes everyone because one kid acts up" situation. I have no use for this app anymore. None at all.

This would be one of those rare times when making a change.org petition wouldn't be retarded. (Still don't abuse it, 12 year olds).


----------



## signz (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, just because a couple parents failed at parenting, us legit users of Swapnote are affected as well... Good going, parents and especially you retarded idiots sending inappropriate material...


----------



## Ace (Nov 1, 2013)

Rob Blou said:


> It sucks, but I think that MiiVerse and the new Network ID will come out on the 3ds soon ... if that's the case, we won't need swapnote since miiverse has prettymuch the same features.


 
If this were true, don't you think they should be offering a way to 'transfer' your SwapNote's to Miiverse? And in that same move, ban users who've been causing this shutdown, leading to a better community?

This seems like the hijinks of a select few ruining it for the masses. Great going there, Nintendo!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 1, 2013)

Seems like a huge overreaction. I mean, Verizon, et al don't shut down texting/etc because of all the crap people do over it, which would be the exact same thing. Guess its good I never bothered to use swapnote.

Edit You do have to wonder why they can't just ban people from swapnote. It has to be tied to the console ID, so it shouldn't be hard to do. Granted, you would have to moderate it like miiverse for it to be effective.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I was hoping when I clicked on this thread that people (and by people, I mean you guys) would support this. It's bad enough that these kinds of drawings are shifting around the internet; now they have to run it in the 3DS system where a lot of young kids use this feature. I don't know about you all, but I don't want my 10 year old seeing penis pictures or big boobs or any shit like that. Just... fuck it. Here's a simple rule: don't exchange inappropriate content unless it's with your immediate friends. And can someone tell me if there's a rule saying that if you're under a certain age, you can't see it? Kind of like when a video gets flagged on Youtube. Someone under 18 cannot view the content. Maybe Nintendo will implement this idea if they haven't already. I can't stop you from uploading this content, so I wish you could show some courtesy.
> 
> At least Nintendo gives a shit about their customers, unlike Microsoft. Rampant cheating goes on in Xbox Live and Microsoft doesn't do a damn thing about it. Nintendo wants its customers to have the best gaming experience they can, which is one reason why I love them. They hear about rumors that inappropriate content is being viewed by minors and take action. And severity: do any of you remember when the shoutbox was shut down? Let me toggle your memory: inappropriate content was shared and fights/insults ensued.
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit dude how old are you? If you're so worried about "your" "10 year old" seeing crudely drawn dicks, then you should probably pull him out of school, because, newsflash, 10 year olds are constantly yelling about balls and drawing dicks on shit. If you think that the possibility of children seeing inappropriate things warrants taking a service down, you should probably get rid of your internet, phone service, mailbox, tv, radio, and your child's eyes. There are significantly better ways to fix this problem, like making sure your fucking kid isn't adding random strangers on their DS, using parental controls, or just, you know, monitoring your kid's electronics usage instead of demanding that the entire world act like a fucking babysitter. Jesus christ.

If anything this serves as a nice reminder that Nintendo is in the toy business these days with a minor pandering to gamers.


----------



## octopus (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh now, life will never be the same and I’m not joking. I really enjoyed using the Swapnote! I will miss my foreign friends and all those nice japanese gurls who I’ve been sending 3D photos of my penis were really funny to chat to with all that kawaii drawings and things.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 1, 2013)

^Nintendo has always been like that. This is the same company that didn't allow blood in Mortal Kombat until there was a huge backlash against them censoring it.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Holy shit dude how old are you? If you're so worried about "your" "10 year old" seeing crudely drawn dicks, then you should probably pull him out of school, because, newsflash, 10 year olds are constantly yelling about balls and drawing dicks on shit. If you think that the possibility of children seeing inappropriate things warrants taking a service down, you should probably get rid of your internet, phone service, mailbox, tv, radio, and your child's eyes. There are significantly better ways to fix this problem, like making sure your fucking kid isn't adding random strangers on their DS, using parental controls, or just, you know, monitoring your kid's electronics usage instead of demanding that the entire world act like a fucking babysitter. Jesus christ.
> 
> If anything this serves as a nice reminder that Nintendo is in the toy business these days with a minor pandering to gamers.


Y'know, if the parents would monitor their child's activity in the first place, then this shit wouldn't even happen. But of course they're just so helpless; they can't control their fucking 8/10 year old. They just sit back while their kid is hearing/seeing/doing this shit. And so then they start depending on big ass companies like Nintendo to monitor what their kids watch. Fucking lazy parenting. I never really realized how old I was, but it turns out modern parents are even worse than the goddamn hippies of the 1960s.

And yes, the possibility that children could be seeing lewd images should be removed and fixed. That's the trouble with people now: no discipline. It's perfectly obvious since 4th graders are swapping dick pictures and such.

Actually, the last sentence in your paragraph is actually the point I was trying to get across. So now you know just how old I am.


----------



## nl255 (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder when flipnote will be discontinued as well?  Even though it is third party they do have the ability to remotely delete software on their 3DS at will for any reason.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, I don't get this AT ALL. How the fuck can nintendo even think that they are responsible? It's not like phone companies or ISP's are responsible for what their users phone, mail, sms, skype, twitter, instagram, whatsapp, .... to each other, right?


I can get why they don't want to continue support it, but blaming it on jerks or children is just wrong.


----------



## kyogre123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm holding my hopes on a possible resume of the service after they come with an actual solution. Swapnote will always have a spot in my heart.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 1, 2013)

Why not just add Miiverse type offensive image detection? It's a bit of an overreaction, but then again, Nintendo does have a large user base of underaged kids. Swapnote is probably the only place they'll ever see offensive material on the internet


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 1, 2013)

nintendo people swear and do bad things...just fucking get over it!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pretty disgusting reason imo, oh well now I have an excuse to delete an app I never used anyway


----------



## Dork (Nov 1, 2013)

Hardly a loss, since Miiverse's superior messaging system will replace it anyway.


----------



## war2thegrave (Nov 1, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I don't get this AT ALL. How the fuck can nintendo even think that they are responsible? It's not like phone companies or ISP's are responsible for what their users phone, mail, sms, skype, twitter, instagram, whatsapp, .... to each other, right?
> 
> 
> I can get why they don't want to continue support it, but blaming it on jerks or children is just wrong.


 
It's not that nintendo feels like they are responsible for this type of content.
They just don't want to give the impression to their customer base that they are. 

Nintendo has put forth a lot of effort to ensure that parents believe that nintendo makes a good electronic babysitter.
That is all underminded once a typical parent looks down at their 5 year olds' "nintendo" and sees curse words and
penis pictures. The parent isn't going to care that this "offensive" material was posted by another user and not directly 
by nintendo. All they care about is that their child was looking at curse words and penises on "the nintendo" and they 
will tell all of their friends and co-workers about all of the "smut" they found on "the nintendo" because that's a lot 
more interesting to talk about than what happened on american idol the night before.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Nov 1, 2013)

Man, if I knew Nintendo was going to shut this down earlier, I would've made WAY more porn involving Nintendo characters on SwapNote.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 1, 2013)

war2thegrave said:


> It's not that nintendo feels like they are responsible for this type of content.
> They just don't want to give the impression to their customer base that they are.


Actually...with this move, they DO give the impression that they are responsible. And not in a mild suggestive way either. On the contrary: they downright claim to take responsibility.



war2thegrave said:


> Nintendo has put forth a lot of effort to ensure that parents believe that nintendo makes a good electronic babysitter.


I'll admit parents of young children are their main sales target, but this statement is overstepping it wildly (if you have proof, I'm very interested in reading it).

I don't think anyone at nintendo thinks the main reason of their handheld/console is to keep his/her children occupied, let alone that it would be their selling strategy. Of course they're aware that some parents do exactly that, but again: I don't think they're catering to them.



war2thegrave said:


> That is all underminded once a typical parent looks down at their 5 year olds' "nintendo" and sees curse words and
> penis pictures. The parent isn't going to care that this "offensive" material was posted by another user and not directly
> by nintendo. All they care about is that their child was looking at curse words and penises on "the nintendo" and they
> will tell all of their friends and co-workers about all of the "smut" they found on "the nintendo" because that's a lot
> more interesting to talk about than what happened on american idol the night before.


There will always be this sort of situations. And there are plenty of ways to avoid this* without shutting down the service entirely. Parental locking or removing it with the next firmware upgrade but having it free of charge in the eshop would work just as well.


*okay, okay: there will be plenty of ways to do damage control. Some parents are just too stubborn NOT to buy GTA V for their child, and then complain about poor service to exactly the same people who strongly advised against the purchase.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 1, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Nintendo confirmed for five year old children!


At least this is better than going on XBLA's Uno and see penises everywhere.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I'm guessing pedophilia was involved here. Maybe not actively between adults and youth but probably youth exchanging with youth like sexting which is illegal at least as far as I know in the US and the UK.
> 
> This sucks because I had a couple people I would exchange gaming related photos with and had a blast doing so. Always takes some idiot kids to mess up something good. Oops.. look where I am.


 

Sexting is actually legal in the US between people who are in the same age group. However sending nude pics of yourself when you are not an adult is illegal. People often assume both are illegal because more often than not, the sex-text contains pics.  My uncle is a cop and we hear the crazy shit people try and get away with.


----------



## Ace (Nov 1, 2013)

I recall parental controls being heavily featured pre-launch for both 3DS and Wii U, especially when the booths appeared in game stores in town.

IMHO, there's no excuse to not use parental controls if you're worried about questionable content for children. It's like not thinking before handing a kid a loaded gun, then blaming an incident with the gun to the manufacturer.

A way I could see this being fixed would be to legally enforce parental controls on gaming devices, while simultaneously showing clearly that the burden of using parental controls lies strictly with the parents: as such, any online content that can use parental controls will be strictly unrated (just like before), and any outstanding accusations Nintendo have regarding 'children exposed to questionable content' will be dropped


----------



## EgoTrip (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay more censorship and restrictions on freedom by a corporation. Fair enough they own Letterbox/Swapnote and can do what they want with it really. But its still overkill, ruining it for everyone when what really is going on in the whole is just a bit of fun.

Rude messages and pictures are nothing new. I've received one myself by a very immature individual. But I can clearly remember at school we were all doing the same sort of shit, drawing dicks on walls, textbooks, and stuff. The only difference then is that the internet was in its infancy and few people had devices to send stupidity to. But you can bet if there was, we would have done the same thing back then. Its just kids (and immature idiots) being kids (and immature idiots). And you can also bet that the very same people censoring this shit did the same when they were younger too.

It really does my head in how people always blame modern technology for stuff that's gone on since the beginning of time. And they have to force a corporation to take responsibility for their bad parenting and hypocrisy too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> These services were shutdown at 7:00 PM on October 31, 2013, in all regions.


 
Not all regions.

Here it was shut down on the 1st of November at 02:00.

On another note, silly little children.


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 1, 2013)

friend codes weren't enough to keep everyone safe ? ;/

Seriously nintendo wake the fuck up and make a proper online network, it's the only console manufacturer that still fails at it.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2013)

The government should shut down the US Postal Service immediately. I mean, I could send pictures of my spanky wanky ringadingaling through their service! Won't somebody think of the children (and not in that way, you perverts)?


----------



## minexew (Nov 1, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Why not just add Miiverse type offensive image detection? It's a bit of an overreaction, but then again, Nintendo does have a large user base of underaged kids. Swapnote is probably the only place they'll ever see offensive material on the internet


Damn, that article is hilarious. 


> *Kurisu*_: Ahem, uh. Some users would take to drawing penises._
> _*Everyone*: (laughs)_
> *Kurisu*_: Well, it’s true. It seems to be more of a phenomenon found in the west._


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 1, 2013)

minexew said:


> Damn, that article is hilarious.


We are such barbarians and unculturated urchins to them XD


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 1, 2013)

Well this sucks


----------



## Bent (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I was hoping when I clicked on this thread that people (and by people, I mean you guys) would support this.


 
You were hoping we would support a draconian shutdown of a used service based on a "Won't somebody please think of the children" argument? I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2013)

i loved so much nikki.... wtf, why can't i trade penises with my 18+ friends?

nintendo is a lot hypocrite , i don't see nintendo using this escuse: "we gonna stop making consoles because they get modded\hacked"

parents should know how to use parental controls, and nintendo should have a better parental control settings and moderation, the shutdown is just an excuse to stop making things for free... i am surprised they don't charge the spot pass service like pokemon bank

i don't have kids. If i had, i wouldn't like my kids exchanging inappropriate stuff, but hey, its my fault as a parent if my kid does it, and its I am who should put my kid grounded for do it, if other kids would share this stuff with my own kid. i just had to go on parental settings and remove them and make their parents know what they are doing

nintendo is not the right person who should "control" my kids, it is my responsibility as a parent to do it so...

about the friend codes on the internet, make the friend code options inside the parental options, so my kid wouldn't be able to "see it" or add more friends without my concern

this is all an excuse for something else...

make the app a payed app, this would be a much better ideia.

come on, i see rat poison available on the stores, people had killed my cats with rat poison, people kill others with it, or suicide, but i dont see anyone removing the rat poison from the market because some people abuse it...


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 1, 2013)

I just bought a 3DS so I didnt use it a all :/


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2013)

At least I don't have to deal with xxxwatchmanxxx's disturbing Zelda pr0n.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 1, 2013)

Soon Nintendo will remove the 3ds and Wii u web browser and YouTube app, because they is "inappropriate content" there.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, that means Swapnote is now useless for me, since Streetpassing where i live is rare. I maybe get what ? 2 streetpass every 3 weeks


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 1, 2013)

CONFIRMED 6.4.0.12...
change log:
battery life: 2mins long!!
_"system stability"_
WIFi api.. deleted!!
no 3ds mode.. ds mode only


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2013)

tickle.my.pickle said:


> CONFIRMED 6.4.0.12...
> change log:
> battery life: 2mins long!!
> _"system stability"_
> ...


 
what??


----------



## filfat (Nov 1, 2013)

oh, now it makes sense what swapnote is, why don't just call it the same in all regions and letter box sounds 100x better XD


----------



## loco365 (Nov 1, 2013)

migles said:


> what??


 







If Nintendo did that, it'd be suicide.


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2013)

come on hackers, you can do a swapnote\letterbox server >:C y u no make server for smea CFW?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 1, 2013)

Somewhere in the world, a minor wont see a penis today.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 1, 2013)

I deleted the app, but I kept the save data backup.
I never used those extra stationaries (or swapnote, for the matter,) but you never know!


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 1, 2013)

migles said:


> come on hackers, you can do a swapnote\letterbox server >:C y u no make server for smea CFW?


 
well, you're n luck


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2013)

tickle.my.pickle said:


> well, you're n luck


i dont find petitions effective :/


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, sure, it's all for the children...


Spoiler



In reality, it's because swapnote contained an exploit that is currently being used by a certain gbatemper in order to hack the 3ds.


----------



## minexew (Nov 1, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah, sure, it's all for the children...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Uhm, if that is the reason, why not just release a mandatory update?


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've never gotten a swapnote from anyone but nintendo before, so this doesn't affect me in the slightest. I am disappointed though. Here's hoping they bring it back with some parental stuff over-top.


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 1, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Somewhere in the world, a minor wont see a penis today.


 
Unless he is a male then he sees it few times a day at least.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 1, 2013)

so will we no longer receive messages from nintendo either?


----------



## frogboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Meh. I only ever used it to receive messages from Nintendo, and I can do that elsewhere. Miiverse, here we come.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2013)

Shame, now I'll never use me 3DS :c


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww... I'd just gotten enough people on my Friends List to actually start using that service properly. (I was mainly sending out a few terrible drawings of Pokemon for fun)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2013)

Considering we are getting Miiverse, I think they was going to shut it down anyway and this just gave them a excuse. 

Shame tho, had some good notes time to time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ashtonx said:


> Unless he is a male then he sees it few times a day at least.


 
Unless he's fat.


----------



## Demonchld (Nov 1, 2013)

Being that the 3DS is mainly used by kids its good to hear there doing this. At least I know there trying to keep it safe and clean for the kids....but at the same time most kids these days have a smartphone and can look at anything so meh whatever lol


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

Bent said:


> You were hoping we would support a draconian shutdown of a used service based on a "Won't somebody please think of the children" argument? I don't even know where to begin...


 
You must not have any kids. Or if you do, you're probably indifferent to what your kids do. Nintendo is trying to protect the minors from viewing lewd content; how is that inappropriate? If the parents did this, then it would be acceptable, but once a big corporation does it, then people clamor that they're trying to control them. It's kind of like the story of the kid who got shot: he was carrying around a toy machine gun. His father told him not to take it outside, but he didn't listen. So, a police officer saw it and told him to drop it; the kid didn't listen again and now the kid is dead. Are you going to blame the kids' death on the toy gun industry?


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You must not have any kids. Or if you do, you're probably indifferent to what your kids do. Nintendo is trying to protect the minors from viewing lewd content; how is that inappropriate? If the parents did this, then it would be acceptable, but once a big corporation does it, then people clamor that they're trying to control them. It's kind of like the story of the kid who got shot: he was carrying around a toy machine gun. His father told him not to take it outside, but he didn't listen. So, a police officer saw it and told him to drop it; the kid didn't listen again and now the kid is dead. Are you going to blame the kids' death on the toy gun industry?


It's not inappropriate, just silly.  If this were truly the case they would need to remove the web browser next cause there be boobs on the internet.  I'm not saying it's OK to send inappropriate things to kids, but it's not like it was SPAM or random people.  Even if a kid went online and added a friend code randomly, the other person would have to add them back in order to send/receive swapnotes.  Hell, even the Streetpass function of Swapnote only sends notes to your registered friends.  Taking down the entire spotpass portion was a knee-jerk reaction; next miiverse and flipnote will be delayed or not released for the same reasons.  It's awesome that you're in touch with your kids and know what they're doing, and it sucks that other people aren't.  On the same token, I learned to swear in elementary school, drew dicks and boobs on scratch paper to the delight of myself and others, and saw my first used condom in the 3rd grade in a huddle of kids.  That's the fun of growing up, and so long as it doesn't get out of hand it's just that - fun.  Kids sending dick drawings to each other, or sexting each other, is going to happen via email, on a cell phone, facebook, whatever.  I don't expect large corporations to be a babysitter, but I also don't consider them to be at fault for how I or someone else uses their device.  This just seems like a  really bad decision at a really bad time (2 weeks out from PS4/Xbox) to me.

As for your analogy, I'm not sure if it's a true story or not.  Were I the father, I would have told the kid not to take it outside because Police Officers shoot first, aim to kill, and ask questions later.  If that wasn't made clear then it's the dad's fault ;p


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

bezem said:


> As for your analogy, I'm not sure if it's a true story or not. Were I the father, I would have told the kid not to take it outside because Police Officers shoot first, aim to kill, and ask questions later. If that wasn't made clear then it's the dad's fault ;p


 
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...bout-carrying-toy-gun-before-deputy-shooting/ 

Hmm, yeah.


----------



## Bent (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You must not have any kids. Or if you do, you're probably indifferent to what your kids do. Nintendo is trying to protect the minors from viewing lewd content; how is that inappropriate? If the parents did this, then it would be acceptable, but once a big corporation does it, then people clamor that they're trying to control them. It's kind of like the story of the kid who got shot: he was carrying around a toy machine gun. His father told him not to take it outside, but he didn't listen. So, a police officer saw it and told him to drop it; the kid didn't listen again and now the kid is dead. Are you going to blame the kids' death on the toy gun industry?


 
I do have a daughter, although she is too young for me to have to worry about anything for the next few years (she's 5 months old).  My issue is that it isn't Nintendo's job!  I am an IT and network adminitstrator, and if there is one thing I have hated it is heavy handed overreactions to the problems caused by a few individuals.  In fact, I am at work dealing with one at this very moment.  Someone uses facebook a little too much and now my usually lax workplace is deciding to start restricting all users internet usage.  Many of us use it responsibly all day, but one user doesn't and it is ruined for all of us.

When my daughter gets old enough to use the internet, I am not sure yet what exactly I will do.  But I know I won't just shut it off just in case she sees something she shouldn't.

While I am familiar with this story, I am not seeing how it relates to what I am saying.  In fact, it seems I would think the opposite of what you were saying.


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...bout-carrying-toy-gun-before-deputy-shooting/
> 
> Hmm, yeah.


'Hmm, yeah' what? That story does more to prove my point (officer can't remember if he identified himself as a police officer, shot 8 times, and hit the kid 7 times) than it does to validate yours.

I don't want this thread de-railed or going off-topic, so that's all I have to say on the matter.



Bent said:


> I do have a daughter, although she is too young for me to have to worry about anything for the next few years (she's 5 months old). My issue is that it isn't Nintendo's job! I am an IT and network adminitstrator, and if there is one thing I have hated it is heavy handed overreactions to the problems caused by a few individuals. In fact, I am at work dealing with one at this very moment. Someone uses facebook a little too much and now my usually lax workplace is deciding to start restricting all users internet usage. Many of us use it responsibly all day, but one user doesn't and it is ruined for all of us.
> 
> When my daughter gets old enough to use the internet, I am not sure yet what exactly I will do. But I know I won't just shut it off just in case she sees something she shouldn't.
> 
> While I am familiar with this story, I am not seeing how it relates to what I am saying. In fact, it seems I would think the opposite of what you were saying.


 
Way to speak the truth. I feel the same as you about my children seeing the web when I have them and they are old enough. Simply shutting it off is not the answer, and expecting corporations to hand-hold my kids is just as ridiculous. Hell, we all know when you tell a kid 'you can't have that' or 'you can't do that' it only fuels their desire.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 1, 2013)

"Minutes ago, Nintendo shutdown the deliver of Swapnote messages due to the number of underage users and the amount of inappropriate material being shared."​Nintendo hasn't seen COD have they.​


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

Bent said:


> I do have a daughter, although she is too young for me to have to worry about anything for the next few years (she's 5 months old). My issue is that it isn't Nintendo's job! I am an IT and network adminitstrator, and if there is one thing I have hated it is heavy handed overreactions to the problems caused by a few individuals. In fact, I am at work dealing with one at this very moment. Someone uses facebook a little too much and now my usually lax workplace is deciding to start restricting all users internet usage. Many of us use it responsibly all day, but one user doesn't and it is ruined for all of us.
> 
> When my daughter gets old enough to use the internet, I am not sure yet what exactly I will do. But I know I won't just shut it off just in case she sees something she shouldn't.
> 
> While I am familiar with this story, I am not seeing how it relates to what I am saying. In fact, it seems I would think the opposite of what you were saying.


 
Well it isn't Nintendo's job, like you said; it's the parents' job. And if the son had listened to the father, he wouldn't be dead right now. I hope when your little girl gets old enough that you'll protect her from this as best as you can. And hopefully a situation similar to the shooting might not happen with her because she listens to you: you can be strict with her while doing it in a loving fashion. But I do hope that you will shut off the internet (temporarily) if she does see something she shouldn't.

If the world needs anything strict, it needs strict parents. Unfortunately, current definitions of strict parents mean "abusive, dictatorial, etc." So, we use the media and other public information sources to raise our children so they'll fit in. It's especially reinforced in public schools too; if you're not like them, you get made fun of. And you've got twelve years of this. If you can manage to still be unique after 12 years of this, then you deserve a medal: it's hard going against the crowd, but it's part of growing up. Being an adult means you don't let others make your life decisions. As to how those life decisions will be reflect on all the public and parental information the child has acquired over those years.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 1, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Unless he's fat.



That's a myth. Fat guys can see their penis just fine. Unless they have a micropenis.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

bezem said:


> Way to speak the truth. I feel the same as you about my children seeing the web when I have them and they are old enough. Simply shutting it off is not the answer, and expecting corporations to hand-hold my kids is just as ridiculous. Hell, we all know when you tell a kid 'you can't have that' or 'you can't do that' it only fuels their desire.


 
My parents told me I can't watch porn or smoke or other bad things; but this hasn't fueled *my* desire to do those things. Why? Because I love them and don't want to hurt them. It's almost like you're saying, "I can't protect my children from lewd content, so I'm not even going to try." If you don't want corporations or the government to protect your children from this and you're not going to protect your children from this stuff, then who will?


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well it isn't Nintendo's job, like you said; it's the parents' job. And if the son had listened to the father, he wouldn't be dead right now. I hope when your little girl gets old enough that you'll protect her from this as best as you can. And hopefully a situation similar to the shooting might not happen with her because she listens to you: you can be strict with her while doing it in a loving fashion. But I do hope that you will shut off the internet (temporarily) if she does see something she shouldn't.
> 
> If the world needs anything strict, it needs strict parents. Unfortunately, current definitions of strict parents mean "abusive, dictatorial, etc." So, we use the media and other public information sources to raise our children so they'll fit in. It's especially reinforced in public schools too; if you're not like them, you get made fun of. And you've got twelve years of this. If you can manage to still be unique after 12 years of this, then you deserve a medal: it's hard going against the crowd, but it's part of growing up. Being an adult means you don't let others make your life decisions. As to how those life decisions will be reflect on all the public and parental information the child has acquired over those years.


I really think comparing dick pix in swapnote to police shooting a kid is a major stretch. I also think blanket censorship is immoral and wrong. Seeing as you brought 'public school' in to the mix, I knew plenty of friends in private schools who experienced the same things because that's the society we live in. That said, I'm assuming you must be religious and therefore we must agree to disagree.



calmwaters said:


> My parents told me I can't watch porn or smoke or other bad things; but this hasn't fueled *my* desire to do those things. Why? Because I love them and don't want to hurt them. It's almost like you're saying, "I can't protect my children from lewd content, so I'm not even going to try." If you don't want corporations or the government to protect your children from this and you're not going to protect your children from this stuff, then who will?


I think you misunderstood; I simply meant to remind everyone what it felt like to be a kid and to be told not to see or do something.  I love and honor my parents too but I knew when they were being over-bearing.  It's not a matter of 'protecting' children but educating them what is and isn't appropriate for their age.  Education and open-minded discussion are always a better choice than blanket censorship.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

bezem said:


> I really think comparing dick pix in swapnote to police shooting a kid is a major stretch. I also think blanket censorship is immoral and wrong. Seeing as you brought 'public school' in to the mix, I knew plenty of friends in private schools who experienced the same things because that's the society we live in. That said, I'm assuming you must be religious and therefore we must agree to disagree.


 
Hmmm, yeah; let's become like Communist Russia was. School is school; these things happen. But don't let that stop you from telling your kids this is wrong. Even if they don't listen to you, at least you warned them. And I'm not going to bite your religion bait; not going to derail this thread like that.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 1, 2013)

Why wouldn't they just ban users or consoles that were guilty of this?

Shutting down the entire service is a bit of an over reaction don't you think.

Oh well, not a big deal to me anyway.


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Hmmm, yeah; let's become like Communist Russia was. School is school; these things happen. But don't let that stop you from telling your kids this is wrong. Even if they don't listen to you, at least you warned them. And I'm not going to bite your religion bait; not going to derail this thread like that.


I didn't throw religion out as troll bait, I just meant it's highly likely we won't ever see eye to eye if you are religious. Meant no disrespect. I also think you may have replied while I was replying to you in an edit of my other post, as I agree with telling kids what is right and what is wrong. I don't understand where you pulled Communist Russia from though, my comment about society?  I don't expect, nor would I want, my kids to just blindly follow the leader.  Be that a punk kid bullying them on the playground, a news media pundit, or what TV says is cool.  I would encourage them to be individuals, think for themselves, and question all without being rude or combative.  I would educate them on what is right and wrong (appropriate and inappropriate) for their age, and I would encourage them to come to me with any questions they have about anything they saw or heard.  What I would never do is shut them off from something; unless it was going to severely harm them or kill them, which dick pix in swapnote would not do.  This also brings us back to the other ways of doing this on the 3DS (Web Browser leads to email, porn, facebook, etc.) and the Wii U.  If they shut down Swapnote, what's next?  If Nintendo becomes this nanny video game company I would stop defending them, which would truly break my heart.  I love Nintendo.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 1, 2013)

bezem said:


> I didn't throw religion out as troll bait, I just meant it's highly likely we won't ever see eye to eye if you are religious. Meant no disrespect. I also think you may have replied while I was replying to you in an edit of my other post, as I agree with telling kids what is right and what is wrong. I don't understand where you pulled Communist Russia from though, my comment about society? I don't expect, nor would I want, my kids to just blindly follow the leader. Be that a punk kid bullying them on the playground, a news media pundit, or what TV says is cool. I would encourage them to be individuals, think for themselves, and question all without being rude or combative. I would educate them on what is right and wrong (appropriate and inappropriate) for their age, and I would encourage them to come to me with any questions they have about anything they saw or heard. What I would never do is shut them off from something; unless it was going to severely harm them or kill them, which dick pix in swapnote would not do. This also brings us back to the other ways of doing this on the 3DS (Web Browser leads to email, porn, facebook, etc.) and the Wii U. If they shut down Swapnote, what's next? If Nintendo becomes this nanny video game company I would stop defending them, which would truly break my heart. I love Nintendo.


All right. Well I did pull Russia from your comment about society. And good for you; I like what you've written in here.


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> All right. Well I did pull Russia from your comment about society. And good for you; I like what you've written in here.


I'm glad, because I really wasn't trying to be combative myself  Personally I hope Nintendo finds a way to turn Swapnote spotpass back on, because I'll miss getting pictures of my nephew in 3D and sending silly jokes to my wife. We never used it for sexting or anything like that, but I am certainly guilty of drawing a penis or two ;p


----------



## renes2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Fucking idiots.
i loved the App, finally Nintendo did something that were missed long ago.

And now they simply stop that service for this shitty reason.

kids CANT register Fc's without Parents Permissions(If parental Control is enabeld)
Its not Nintendos fault, the parents are the dumb ones here.

Im so angry right now....
need to stay calm and play y


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 1, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> That's a myth. Fat guys can see their penis just fine. Unless they have a micropenis.


 
Not if your belly hangs to your knees.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 1, 2013)

I only got to use it for 5 days.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 1, 2013)

I still don't see a problem with kids seeing naked bodies... If they want, they'll find ways, if they don't they'll ignore it. Either way, they'll be just as fine as those before them with other ways of seeing it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 1, 2013)

Duck, I loved this APP, finding it a very useful and well done thing from Nintendo.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 1, 2013)

They better shut down MiiVerse and hell while we're at it you should disable any online interactions in any game and we should probably shut down all forums on the internet and disable googles search as well. Nintendo, you really screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## bezem (Nov 1, 2013)

Exactly.  It's almost as if they didn't realize during development that sending pictures over the internet would evolve (devolve?) into sexting


----------



## The Minecrafter (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is the Change.org petition if anyone is interested:
https://www.change.org/petitions/nintendo-restore-spotpass-functionality-in-swapnote


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 2, 2013)

If there are any parents here who support this shutdown, consider this:

The 3DS comes packed in with PARENTAL CONTROLS settings. With these settings you can choose what content your child can see on their 3DS, such as 3D images, use of the camera, and here's a biggie - INTERNET ACCESS.

Do you think that if you let your kid on the internet unsupervised that they're going to be a little angel and look up bronies? Especially with boys. No, they're a kid and they are going to do stuff you wouldn't approve of. Your kid is likely one of the reasons for this shutdown, for failing to use the 3DS responsibly. For one thing, you're supposed to set up the 3DS yourself so you can filter their content. You should also read through the manuals, because a kid's not going to do that, and you as a parent should be 100% aware of all the potential content that could be displayed with your settings. That is, if you consider yourself a responsible parent. A responsible parent would also watch over their children when they are using the internet; a 3DS is not a babysitting tool. If anything, this shutdown is only because of you and your trouble-making kid.

Stop blaming companies for your own lack of foresight. There are SO MANY AGREEMENTS in the 3DS system firmware that you have to confirm that you are over 18, and all of them revolve around internet access. Did you click any of those? Probably not. Your kid did it behind your back while you were probably "busy". If you want an input in your own child's development, then take initiative, stop blaming everything else, because you are probably one of the reasons everyone else is now barred from using this feature.


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 2, 2013)

mariofanatic64 said:


> If there are any parents here who support this shutdown, consider this:
> 
> The 3DS comes packed in with PARENTAL CONTROLS settings. With these settings you can choose what content your child can see on their 3DS, such as 3D images, use of the camera, and here's a biggie - INTERNET ACCESS.
> 
> ...


 
Since when did kids looking up bronies qualify as being an angel? :V

If you're a parent and you're on a forum where people frequently discuss video game hacking and hardware and all kinds of nerd stuff then you're probably not the kind of technophobic idiot that would support this move anyway.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm a parent and no I do not support it. 

The shut down makes me wonder how big of a problem it is. Clearly something happened to freak nintendo out pretty bad. 

I can't imagine how any parent could have had a problem and then pointed the finger at nintendo as if it was their fault.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 2, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Sexting is actually legal in the US between people who are in the same age group. However sending nude pics of yourself when you are not an adult is illegal. People often assume both are illegal because more often than not, the sex-text contains pics. My uncle is a cop and we hear the crazy shit people try and get away with.


 
It's very illegal in the USA.  Any depiction of a minor in pornography is illegal in the United States.  They have jailed minors for doing this.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 2, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Man, if I knew Nintendo was going to shut this down earlier, I would've made WAY more porn involving Nintendo characters on SwapNote.


 
I at least was able to successfully draw a c0ck on a swapnote background and send it to spikeynds.  He never replied to that one though.  I win.


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 2, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> It's very illegal in the USA. Any depiction of a minor in pornography is illegal in the United States. They have jailed minors for doing this.


 
Actually, not every depiction of a nude minor is illegal. It's legal to look at hentai in the US, and it's also legal to, say, send a picture of a newborn baby in a bathtub to a relative over the phone.

Still the statistic for people sending nude images over cellphones was somewhere in the 12% in 2009 I think so I can't imagine there was anything more than a slight minority.

Kind of sucks we adults have to be declined a service because of some batshit insane ideals some parents have about the internet.

This is why I don't like kids. Their involvement in anything ruins the fun for the rest of us.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 2, 2013)

Kazekai said:


> Actually, not every depiction of a nude minor is illegal. It's legal to look at hentai in the US, and it's also legal to, say, send a picture of a newborn baby in a bathtub to a relative over the phone.
> 
> Still the statistic for people sending nude images over cellphones was somewhere in the 12% in 2009 I think so I can't imagine there was anything more than a slight minority.
> 
> Kind of sucks we adults have to be declined a service because of some batshit insane ideals some parents have about the internet.


 
oddly enough I came to find out that pre-teen depictions of minors in drawings (hentai, cartoons, etc) are illegal as well.. I thought that was a bit strange because it isn't real.


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 2, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> oddly enough I came to find out that pre-teen depictions of minors in drawings (hentai, cartoons, etc) are illegal as well.. I thought that was a bit strange because it isn't real.


 
Technically it's legal, but a lot of companies take a stance against it so it's a gray area people like to skate around. It's definitely not legal in the UK though but they're an odd bunch.

Considering how much I hate annoying soccer moms in the US, I can only imagine the kind of tools they have in the UK and canada since they are way more prudish than we are legally for some reason.


----------



## navimegaman (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh, Nikki, what a pity
You don't understand
You took me by the heart
When you took me by the hand


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> It's very illegal in the USA. Any depiction of a minor in pornography is illegal in the United States. They have jailed minors for doing this.


 

That's what I said. Sexting isn't sending nude pics though.


----------



## NintendoGuy128 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, the last thing I drew on swapnote was a bunch of humanoid penises in the reign of 'Superbad' in 3D, about a day before they removed it, which turned out to be the only penises i've ever drawn on swapnote. So am I the cause of all this?


----------



## Ergo (Nov 2, 2013)

Flipnote? More like Flipbird!

/zing!

(I'm sure someone got to this awful 'joke' before I did, but I can't be assed to dig through the entire thread.)


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You must not have any kids. Or if you do, you're probably indifferent to what your kids do. Nintendo is trying to protect the minors from viewing lewd content; how is that inappropriate? If the parents did this, then it would be acceptable, but once a big corporation does it, then people clamor that they're trying to control them. It's kind of like the story of the kid who got shot: he was carrying around a toy machine gun. His father told him not to take it outside, but he didn't listen. So, a police officer saw it and told him to drop it; the kid didn't listen again and now the kid is dead. Are you going to blame the kids' death on the toy gun industry?


 


When will the parents learn it's their damn responsibility to look after their kids. Maybe we should castrate whole friggin world, cause kids might accidently walk on someone in a bathroom ? Heck maybe we should cut breasts from women, and seal their vaginas ? Oh wait that still is not enough.. i know let's blind and deafen children, or put them in vegetable state im sure that will help then grow properly.

Why the fuck parents expect everyone else than them to look after their children, heck why other people even accept something so idiotic ?


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 2, 2013)

Ashtonx said:


> When will the parents learn it's their damn responsibility to look after their kids. Maybe we should castrate whole friggin world, cause kids might accidently walk on someone in a bathroom ? Heck maybe we should cut breasts from women, and seal their vaginas ? Oh wait that still is not enough.. i know let's blind and deafen children, or put them in vegetable state im sure that will help then grow properly.
> 
> Why the fuck parents expect everyone else than them to look after their children, heck why other people even accept something so idiotic ?


 
Because people like someone to blame when they fuck up, it's human nature.

I am of the belief that you should have a license to be a parent though. If my experiences in public school are any indication, we have enough broken, screwed-up children walking around, and at least half of them come from households where the parents are borderline Amish about raising them.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 2, 2013)

Flipnote Studio 3D's Friend Gallery service discontinued
as well


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2013)

why do I have the feeling It's just a cover up cause Smea's new 6.3x exploit requires swapnote? (I mean we don't know but it might


----------



## The Minecrafter (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know if this would even be remotely possible, but would it be possible to set up a custom DNS server and one of the homemade streetpass relays to send notes to your friends via streetpass relay? Or somehow make the 3ds think it is on a local network like Hamachi does? Could someone who knows a little bit more about this than me tell me if it would be possible or not?


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Minecrafter using Hamatchi with an encrypted 3DS Application would be very difficult to set up and may only be available by launching the app with hooks via custom firmware. While Smea has "custom firmware" it's not custom firmware, it's the stock firmware with process hooks, this exploit hasn't even been released yet and I don't think it'll be released in the near future.

This whole incident goes to show you that it just takes a small number of jerk-butts to do something stupid for Nanny-Tendo to go apecrap and pull the pug on an otherwise awesome feature. Swapnote was like Pictochat on crack, having the ability to attach images, and audio was a great idea. I think a better way for Nintendo to address this is to launch an update with Swapnote that would not allow swapnotes with attached images. Or better yet, Nintendo could just grow some BALLS and say "The ESRB did mark Swapnote as E for Everyone, but it also states that ONLINE INTERACTIONS NOT RATED, this means that if you don't want your child seeing PENISES then USE THE *woof*-ING PARENTAL CONTROLS that we INVESTED MONEY INTO PROGRAMMERS to IMPLEMENT INTO THE DAMN SYSTEM AT LAUNCH."

Holy *woof* , this is just as bad as that *woof* that got FAT by EATING SUPER-SIZE FRIES at McDonnalds, sued and managed to get McDonnalds to stop selling Super-Size Fries. Now of somebody like me, that has some restraint, want's to be a pig one day and just get an order of Super-Size Fries and a large coke, I CAN'T!


----------



## assassinz (Nov 3, 2013)

I doubt Nintendo cancelled SpotPass to protect the kids. I think terrorists were using it to communicate with each other so they couldn't be traced as easily as using emails.   Think about it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 3, 2013)

Not because of the kids, because of immature adult men drawing dicks.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 3, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> The Minecrafter using Hamatchi with an encrypted 3DS Application would be very difficult to set up and may only be available by launching the app with hooks via custom firmware. While Smea has "custom firmware" it's not custom firmware, it's the stock firmware with process hooks, this exploit hasn't even been released yet and I don't think it'll be released in the near future.
> 
> This whole incident goes to show you that it just takes a small number of jerk-butts to do something stupid for Nanny-Tendo to go apecrap and pull the pug on an otherwise awesome feature. Swapnote was like Pictochat on crack, having the ability to attach images, and audio was a great idea. I think a better way for Nintendo to address this is to launch an update with Swapnote that would not allow swapnotes with attached images. Or better yet, Nintendo could just grow some BALLS and say "The ESRB did mark Swapnote as E for Everyone, but it also states that ONLINE INTERACTIONS NOT RATED, this means that if you don't want your child seeing PENISES then USE THE *woof*-ING PARENTAL CONTROLS that we INVESTED MONEY INTO PROGRAMMERS to IMPLEMENT INTO THE DAMN SYSTEM AT LAUNCH."
> 
> Holy *woof* , this is just as bad as that *woof* that got FAT by EATING SUPER-SIZE FRIES at McDonnalds, sued and managed to get McDonnalds to stop selling Super-Size Fries. Now of somebody like me, that has some restraint, want's to be a pig one day and just get an order of Super-Size Fries and a large coke, I CAN'T!


 
You know you can say fuck right?


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 3, 2013)

Kazekai said:


> Because people like someone to blame when they fuck up, it's human nature.
> 
> I am of the belief that you should have a license to be a parent though. If my experiences in public school are any indication, we have enough broken, screwed-up children walking around, and at least half of them come from households where the parents are borderline Amish about raising them.


 


Unfortunately given the amount of idiots in this world, humanity would die out ;/


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The government should shut down the US Postal Service immediately. I mean, I could send pictures of my spanky wanky ringadingaling through their service! Won't somebody think of the children (and not in that way, you perverts)?


 
We need to spy on people in any/every form possible.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 3, 2013)

I should've seen this coming, considering how Nintendo are afraid of anything that allows online communication.
Someone mentioned though that if they are trading friend codes on forums then what is stopping them from simply trading "inappropriate material" directly? This is not going to stop them, they're just going to use different means for doing it. This sort of thing is why online communication has a disclaimer that says "we are not responsible for content posted blah blah blah" though I'm not sure if Nintendo had that.


----------



## Punkonjunk (Nov 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I was hoping when I clicked on this thread that people (and by people, I mean you guys) would support this. It's bad enough that these kinds of drawings are shifting around the internet; now they have to run it in the 3DS system where a lot of young kids use this feature. I don't know about you all, but I don't want my 10 year old seeing penis pictures or big boobs or any shit like that. Just... fuck it. Here's a simple rule: don't exchange inappropriate content unless it's with your immediate friends. And can someone tell me if there's a rule saying that if you're under a certain age, you can't see it? Kind of like when a video gets flagged on Youtube. Someone under 18 cannot view the content. Maybe Nintendo will implement this idea if they haven't already. I can't stop you from uploading this content, so I wish you could show some courtesy.
> 
> At least Nintendo gives a shit about their customers, unlike Microsoft. Rampant cheating goes on in Xbox Live and Microsoft doesn't do a damn thing about it. Nintendo wants its customers to have the best gaming experience they can, which is one reason why I love them. They hear about rumors that inappropriate content is being viewed by minors and take action. And severity: do any of you remember when the shoutbox was shut down? Let me toggle your memory: inappropriate content was shared and fights/insults ensued.
> 
> ...



This is pretty funny, except for the part where it is serious.

I was ten once, and so were you. My parents were terrible, so I discovered porn thanks to the internet pretty early. It was dialup, so, it was slow, sloooow porn.

Your parents may have had a more hands on, or active role in preventing you from seeing things. or they didn't, I don't care at all for the sake of this point. (or otherwise, even at all!)

The solution to this problem is parenting. Some people are terrible; some folks like to send dick drawings to little kids. You can't say shame on anyone except yourself. If your kid is exposed to my pokemon being named offensive things and then asks you what a "nut felcher" is, well I don't think I did something wrong, I had a giggle naming it and that continues into online play for me. Horray! 

Solution? Ninty could make naming private, so only you see your stupid names. (I think this might be the case but I have no idea.... but I haven't been B& so I'm assuming it must be, or ninty has no moderation tools at all for x/y and thought no one would defeat the word filter)
But STILL, that doesn't make sure it won't ever happen. 

You know what will, though? Parenting. Watch your kid. Prevent him from accessing the internet at all. He will resent you and discover porn on his own eventually, and draw dicks on stuff.

Kids do that. You can moderate it all you want, and that's fine; it's your right! I am not implying either way is right or wrong because I don't care and can't say how each child everywhere should be raised. But you are responsible for your child.

You can't blame the userbase, and you can't blame nintendo, you can't blame anyone but yourself. If you can't find time to moderate your own child, maybe you aren't doing a very good job as a parent, guy. I know that sounds offensive, but it isn't, really. Parenting is hands on. If you really want to throw the kid to the videogames, power to you, I would have loved parents not being dicks about it, and I think that's pretty much a universal sentiment for children. 
If you do though, utilize parental control functions. if they aren't up to spec for preventing your child from accessing the internet, find another device or console you can effectively moderate remotely. 

But don't blame us; our bad word filter dodges and dick pictures are definitely our right. Petition nintendo to improve what controls and safety measures are available to you, and take a hands-on role in testing out games that are playable online to ensure they are free of vulgarity, but seriously, don't blame the users. That's extremely irresponsible parenting.


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 3, 2013)

Punkonjunk said:


> This is pretty funny, except for the part where it is serious.
> 
> I was ten once, and so were you. My parents were terrible, so I discovered porn thanks to the internet pretty early. It was dialup, so, it was slow, sloooow porn.
> 
> ...


 
TL;DR nobody gives a crap about your kid, that's your job, not ours.



Yepi69 said:


> Not because of the kids, because of immature adult men drawing dicks.


 
I resent that comment. Women can be immature and draw dicks too.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 3, 2013)

Kazekai said:


> TL;DR nobody gives a crap about your kid, that's your job, not ours.
> 
> 
> 
> I resent that comment. Women can be immature and draw *dicks* too.


 
Why would they draw dicks? They should draw their keyhole instead. XD


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 3, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Why would they draw dicks? They should draw their keyhole instead. XD


 
You wish ;3


----------



## Gore (Nov 4, 2013)

this is outrageous. I used this parody Nikki and change her swapnotes to her sucking dicks, and now they just remove it like that?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 6, 2013)

Little heads up, the situation was a lot worse:



> - two men have been arrested
> - they were alledgedly performing "improper acts" in hotel rooms with a 12 year-old girl
> - this happened multiple times
> - the men are aged 49 and 36
> ...


 
http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=216348



Ashtonx said:


> When will the parents learn it's their damn responsibility to look after their kids.


 
Yeah, it is their responsibility, but guess what. That isn't the world we live in anymore. Majority of parents will find anyway to put the blame on someone else.

*Buys 9 year old son GTAV*
*Sees son banging a hooker*
"WTF IS ROCKSTAR THINKING! KIDS PLAY THIS GAME!"


----------



## ßleck (Nov 6, 2013)

That's pretty messed up. If Nintendo used an account system they could just block people like this. Now, because of this one incident, they just shutdown the whole thing completely. It's a shame we have to suffer because of all this.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Nov 6, 2013)

According to the article, they were wrong about the last bit, the other men may not have used Swapnote.

As sick as that is, there's still no reason they should have shut down the entire service over it.  You can only send messages to someone if you have their friend code, it's as simple as just removing somebody if you don't like they're sending you.  Let's just shut down the entire Internet while we're at it, since predators use that as well


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 6, 2013)

drfsupercenter said:


> Let's just shut down the entire Internet while we're at it, since predators use that as well


Shh...don't give them idea's.

Read the Kotaku article. I can now see why they did shut it down. When I saw the article headline, I wasn't expecting it to be people from Japan.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 6, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things, thanks to jackasses like those predators.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Nov 6, 2013)

According to my friend, you can still send Swapnote notes over StreetPass, since they only shut down the "SpotPass" servers.  And I don't think they can really block streetpass, unless they released a firmware update that deleted the channel.

I wonder if it's possible to make a relay for StreetPass signals using something like Hamachi so we can still send each other the stationeries


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2013)

Well...I only used Swapnote to collect all the stationery anyway. But still, this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Setsaya (Nov 6, 2013)

_Disappointing, never got to use the app on my 3ds. This is why we can't have nice things._


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


> That's pretty messed up. If Nintendo used an account system they could just block people like this. Now, because of this one incident, they just shutdown the whole thing completely. It's a shame we have to suffer because of all this.


 
If they used an account system, we wouldn't have a lot of really stupid problems.

Also, when I clicked on that article I expected this to have taken place in a metropolitan American area. I guess pedophilia isn't just a white man's perversion.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2013)

fucking Nintendo took their ball and went home..hope this gets integrated with MiiVerse



ShadowSoldier said:


> Little heads up, the situation was a lot worse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know..I hear little shits that sound like they are about 8 on GTA V online....the majority of the parents that we live in "the world today" should just turn in their parenting license and not have kids because they ain't fuckin' doin' it right.
And on the same topic get an eye exam...it says "M" for _*17+*_ MATURE on the box for a _*REASON. Your CHILD is NOT 17+ years old so it would not be wise to present MATURE material to a NON-MATURE CHILD. F*_ucking idiots...that's like COD WaW online's gore being censored in future titles because of this "kids" (that are NOT Mature) that play it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Japanese newspaper Mainichi reports that charges for child pornography have also been filed against another man, aged 44, who had allegedly two girls—then aged 11 to 12—send nude photos through SwapNote. *This man, a resident of Aichi Prefecture, has allegedly confessed to the acts.*
> 
> SwapNote was a free Nintendo-made app that let users create and share hand-written notes and drawings over the internet. *The service's online support ended on October 31 due to being "actively misused" to transmit "offensive material".*
> 
> ...


 
http://kotaku.com/child-predators-were-using-nintendos-swapnote-service-1459304126


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 6, 2013)

This was reported a few days ago.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2013)

What I don't get is that in order to use SwapNote you need a wifi connection. So why not just use said wifi to go on websites where you can find this stuff? There must be one somewhere, it is the internet after all, there's something for every sick twisted fuck around here somewhere. Just sayin', seems illogical to me.

Not that I in any way endorse any such activities and I'm glad the scum is going to jail and I hope he gets thrown between all the big bruisers in jail til his arsehoole looks like a yawning hippo's mouth.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 6, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> This was reported a few days ago.


Well, not the actual reason why it was shut down, just the fact that it was being used inappropriately.



Blaze163 said:


> What I don't get is that in order to use SwapNote you need a wifi connection. So why not just use said wifi to go on websites where you can find this stuff? There must be one somewhere, it is the internet after all, there's something for every sick twisted fuck around here somewhere. Just sayin', seems illogical to me.
> 
> Not that I in any way endorse any such activities and I'm glad the scum is going to jail and I hope he gets thrown between all the big bruisers in jail til his arsehoole looks like a *yawning hippo's mouth.*


 


Spoiler











I agree!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, that explains a lot. I thought they were overreacting a bit by shutting it down just because some people sent inappropriate material in private.
This however is a lot more serious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 6, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Well, that explains a lot. I thought they were overreacting a bit by shutting it down just because some people sent inappropriate material in private.
> This however is a lot more serious.


No, it isn't.

This applies to every online service in the history of ever, from basic chatrooms to advanced structures like Facebook, this is the Internet and parents have to be aware of this. Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong. Now, instead of finding a solution to the problem, they choose to shut the whole service down because that's infinitely easier than introducing new security/monitoring/reporting protocols.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> This applies to every online service in the history of ever, from basic chatrooms to advanced structures like Facebook, this is the Internet and parents have to be aware of this. Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong.


 
It doesn't in any way excuse the actions of the scumbag in question, but I do agree that parents need to take a much more active role in their child's development instead of just sticking them in front of a box and just hoping it all pans out ok. Freya's only a week and a half old at this point so she's completely transfixed by her own reflection, but trust me, when she gets old enough to be involved with stuff like this, I'll make damn sure she knows the dangers.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> This applies to every online service in the history of ever, from basic chatrooms to advanced structures like Facebook, this is the Internet and parents have to be aware of this. Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong. Now, instead of finding a solution to the problem, they choose to shut the whole service down because that's infinitely easier than introducing new security/monitoring/reporting protocols.


It is a lot more serious than little kids cursing at each other or writing inappropriate things but then again there are plenty of situations like this on all sorts of devices.\, but Nintendo could have found another way to go about the situation.
I mean common sense that you give out a service that allows you to DRAW and use PICTURES when sending it to some one else and expect certain behaviors not to happen , its not like Nintendo didn't see this type of stuff coming.


----------



## Dork (Nov 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, instead of finding a solution to the problem, they choose to shut the whole service down because that's infinitely easier than introducing new security/monitoring/reporting protocols.


Except Miiverse is going to completely replace Swapnote anyway, why bother keeping support for an inferior messaging system.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Except Miiverse is going to completely replace Swapnote anyway, why bother keeping support for an inferior messaging system.


_"Is going to"_ being the keywords here. It hasn't been introduced yet, so we can't speak of any replacing taking place - a feature is taken away with nothing in exchange for it.


BlackWizzard17 said:


> It is a lot more serious than little kids cursing at each other or writing inappropriate things but then again there are plenty of situations like this on all sorts of devices. but Nintendo could have found another way to go about the situation.
> 
> I mean common sense that you give out a service that allows you to DRAW and use PICTURES when sending it to some one else and expect certain behaviors not to happen , its not like Nintendo didn't see this type of stuff coming.


This is exactly where the parenting factor kicks in. If you don't give two flips about what your child is doing Online then your child may get in trouble - it's as simple as that. Don't blame Nintendo for the parent's ineptitude - on the same basis you could ban E-mail.


----------



## Dork (Nov 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Is going to"_ being the keyword here. It hasn't been introduced yet, so we can't speak of any replacing taking place - a feature is taken away with nothing in exchange for it.


 
We are still guaranteed it non the less. To cut support immediately after an incident like this is silly and could of been handled better, but with a new and improved system coming around the corner, why waste resources on improving something that will die very soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> We are still guaranteed it non the less. To cut support immediately after an incident like this is silly and could of been handled better, but with a new and improved system coming around the corner, why waste resources on improving something that will die very soon.


 
Maybe because they're leaving their customers with virtually no means of communicating with other 3DS owners. Last time I checked it was 2013, it's sort of an unacceptable scenario in this day and age.


----------



## Dork (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe because they're leaving their customers with virtually no means of communicating with other owners of the same system. Last time I checked it was 2013, it's sort of an unacceptable scenario in this day and age.


 
Than I guess communication will be down for a while, and that's a shame.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Than I guess communication will be down for a while, and that's a shame.


 
It is indeed, hence the criticism. 

Don't get me wrong - the situation is definitely severe and there sure as hell should've been more supervision involved, and as I've mentioned earlier, not necessarily on Nintendo's part. I definitely wouldn't want some moderation team to browse through my personal mail, it's really only the sender's and the recipient's business... hence I can only advocate more rigorous parental controls like I have earlier.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> This applies to every online service in the history of ever, from basic chatrooms to advanced structures like Facebook, this is the Internet and parents have to be aware of this. Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong. Now, instead of finding a solution to the problem, they choose to shut the whole service down because that's infinitely easier than introducing new security/monitoring/reporting protocols.


Of course, but Nintendo's online services are going to be a lot more vulnerable to this kind of thing because they're crowded with kids and are an easy target.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> This applies to every online service in the history of ever, from basic chatrooms to advanced structures like Facebook, this is the Internet and parents have to be aware of this. Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong. Now, instead of finding a solution to the problem, they choose to shut the whole service down because that's infinitely easier than introducing new security/monitoring/reporting protocols.


Honest question: are you a parent?

As someone who is, and who has also been somewhat mischievous as a child I can tell you that some kids will just find a way to do what they want to do. Curiosity drives them, it's not difficult to get around parental controls and the like. It's not always about negligence either some people prefer to actually spend quality time with their children when they can,
and let the kids play video games while they're busy doing chores or cooking or whatever. I can partially sympathise: last place you'd expect this kind of thing is on your kid's "game boy". Of course, as a parent I take plenty of preventative measures, but I remember being a child myself and I did plenty of things (not like this, mind you) that my parents would not have been happy about.

I also haven't seen anybody blaming Nintendo. I think if that were the case, we would have heard about all this before the service was shut down. They took a course of action they deemed appropriate, I don't see any evidence of them being pressured into it. This isn't taking a feature away either, it's retiring a service.  Features are implicitly permanent, services are not. Just like how your email provider can shut down at any moment.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2013)

As a PR move... I can see it.

As a measured/considered response to a situation... nope, way into overreaction territory.

I am drawn to wonder if this with hold back on Nintendo's already barely existing desire to do anything online remotely close to properly. However I will probably be opting for the less than brilliant standpoint of "meh, not like it is going to trouble" for barring a serious u turn in Nintendo's policies (and given android and co have stepped in there I doubt it could happen) I am out from current Nintendo things and will probably look in at the end of the system's lifetime anyway.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 7, 2013)

You've been 'd


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 7, 2013)

NSA will pay Nintendo to spy on them anyway, then you'll shut up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> NSA will pay Nintendo to spy on them anyway, then you'll shut up.



Why would the NSA pay Nintendo anything? They can presumably snatch it right off the wires and these sorts of things are usually not terribly well encrypted.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2013)

Ofcourse this would eventually happen.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

You know, Nintendo, I appreciate the thought, but you can't just go "Scorched Earth!" every time shit like this happens.

Honestly, this seems more lazy than anything else.

"Hey, so a few shitheads abused our service, and I feel really bad about it. I think we should do something about it. I mean, I know we're not in any way responsible for this, but..."
"No, no, no, I get what you're saying. You're right. We should do something. But what?"
"Well, we could reach out to our users and try to emphasize and explain our existing safety features. Make sure the parents understand."
"Eh, that requires communication and outreach, and those things scare me."
"Well, alright. Maybe we could rework the existing system and improve the service. Tighten up the security or something, you know?"
"But that's work."
"Hm, you're right. Well, we could just take the whole service down and leave our customers without any alternative whatsoever until we eventually get around to bringing the Miiverse features over. No more problem!"
"Wow, dude. We don't even have to respect or trust our customers at all!"
"Exactly!"
"Man, we sure are geniuses, aren't we?"
"I wish. We're just too strawmen that Gahars is using to make a cheap point. I mean, have you ever noticed how we don't sound anything like Japanese businessmen?"
"Shit, man, you're not supposed to actually say that!"
"Oh, fuck, I didn't mea


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You know, Nintendo, I appreciate the thought, but you can't just go "Scorched Earth!" every time shit like this happens.
> 
> Honestly, this seems more lazy than anything else.


Then you have a fucked up point of view.  SwapNote is one of hundreds of forms of communication, and a small one at that.  Are you really fine with the thought of predators seeking out children and not only exploiting their innocence, but also likely traumatizing them for life once they understand what has actually happened, all because you want to use something like email?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you have a fucked up point of view. SwapNote is one of hundreds of forms of communication, and a small one at that. Are you really fine with the thought of predators seeking out children and not only exploiting their innocence, but also likely traumatizing them for life once they understand what has actually happened, all because you want to use something like email?


 
If anything, I'd say your view is fucked up. Just because someone doesn't agree with the orbital nuke approach, it doesn't mean they are frolicking in the tulips with pedophiles and rapists. It's not an all or nothing situation.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you have a fucked up point of view. SwapNote is one of hundreds of forms of communication, and a small one at that. Are you really fine with the thought of predators seeking out children and not only exploiting their innocence, but also likely traumatizing them for life once they understand what has actually happened, all because you want to use something like email?


 

I'd tell you to get off your high horse, but I'm afraid the fall might kill you.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'd tell you to get off your high horse, but I'm afraid the fall might kill you.


What was wrong with my statement?  By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What was wrong with my statement? By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


 

Keep up the good work. I heard FOX news is scouting for talent again.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What was wrong with my statement? By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


 
Simple.  Because at the core, all messenger and communication services are created for that.  SMS texting, video calling, web cameras, phones themselves.  You realize that it's pretty easy to get a kids' phone number online and have them text you, right?  If it's this easy to do over Swapnote?  What, should we just blanket kill the entire worlds cellular networks simply because it *can* be abused? 

Everything and anything will be abused.  No matter what.  Just like this site could be.  This very site.  Your statement is false, and in my opinion, stupid as hell.  Sexual abuse of children can come from absolutely every form of communication, right down to our basic speaking and visual communication. 

All you can do is try to control it.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What was wrong with my statement? By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


 
I'm sorry that I believe that a company should act in a rational, measured manner. I'm sincerely sorry for thinking a company should respect and trust its customers. I'm sorry that I _only_ advocated for Nintendo to openly communicate with its player base and/or make improvements to its service. I'm sorry that I understand that any form of communication, from Swapnote to smoke signals, can be exploited, and that dismantling a service on that basis alone is absolutely ludicrous. I'm sorry for not being swept up in blind alarmism. I'm sorry I'm not you.

Evidently, all of the above means I support pedophilia. This is very much a shock to me, but, well, that's what I get for trying to think in a situation like this.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Simple. Because at the core, all messenger and communication services are created for that. SMS texting, video calling, web cameras, phones themselves. You realize that it's pretty easy to get a kids' phone number online and have them text you, right? If it's this easy to do over Swapnote? What, should we just blanket kill the entire worlds cellular networks simply because it *can* be abused?
> 
> Everything and anything will be abused. No matter what. Just like this site could be. This very site. Your statement is false, and in my opinion, stupid as hell. Sexual abuse of children can come from absolutely every form of communication, right down to our basic speaking and visual communication.
> 
> All you can do is try to control it.


This isn't used for business and nothing depends on it.  It's not like shutting down phones.

SwapNote is also very different from most forms of communication.  The 3DS is mainly used by children, it's already got a built in camera, and there was no way to monitor who used the SwapNote service. It hadn't crossed my mind before these incidents, but that makes it SOOOOOOOOOO much easier for online predators.

Another issue is that they can't even filter out messages by keywords, since everything is drawn.



Gahars said:


> I'm sorry that I believe that a company should act in a rational, measured manner. I'm sincerely sorry for thinking a company should respect and trust its customers. I'm sorry that I _only_ advocated for Nintendo to openly communicate with its player base and/or make improvements to its service. I'm sorry that I understand that any form of communication, from Swapnote to smoke signals, can be exploited, and that dismantling a service on that basis alone is absolutely ludicrous. I'm sorry for not being swept up in blind alarmism. I'm sorry I'm not you.
> 
> Evidently, all of the above means I support pedophilia. This is very much a shock to me, but, well, that's what I get for trying to think in a situation like this.


Don't pull that crap, I didn't say any of those things and you know it.

The problem is that SwapNote's system is extremely flawed.  If they had another form of chat where it wasn't completely unfiltered, I might agree with you.  If it can't be patched to the point were it is, at the very least, as safe as chat on other systems, then it should be done away with.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What was wrong with my statement? By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


 







Appropriate me thinks.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> This isn't used for business and nothing depends on it. It's not like shutting down phones.
> 
> SwapNote is also very different from most forms of communication. The 3DS is mainly used by children, it's already got a built in camera, and there was no way to monitor who used the SwapNote service. It hadn't crossed my mind before these incidents, but that makes it SOOOOOOOOOO much easier for online predators.


 
I don't even know why I'm continuing this...give me definitive stats that the 3DS is mainly used by children.  Throughout my Twitter accounts(about 500 different people), Facebook('bout a 100), and various forums and services, I know at least a 5:1 ratio of people over 15 compared to under 15. 

Now then.  Most phones(read as: all smartphones) these days have at least one camera built in.  Usually two, maybe even three.  Second, all Swapnotes went through Nintendo's servers.  There is most definitely a way for them to monitor who used Swapnote, and what went through it.  My guess is that they simply don't have those tools up to what they need to be.

Now use your brain for this one.  How did these kids give their 3DS friendcodes to these "child predators"?  Well, they had to be on another site to do so.  IRC, forums, messengers, Facebook, you name it.  After all, you can't send a Swapnote to someone you don't have on your friendslist.  That's actually part of what makes Nintendo Wifi Services a bit more safe than stuff like PSN or Xbox Live, you have to actually have contact with someone outside of the service to get their friendcode.

Nintendo, and Swapnote, are not the problem here.  Neither hold any blame at all.  They are simply a provider of a medium, and a medium of communication.  Don't blame them if some idiot kid goes and gives his/her friendcode to some random schmuck online, and then has the stupidity to send them nude pictures.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Don't pull that crap, I didn't say any of those things and you know it.


 


JoostinOnline said:


> Then you have a fucked up point of view. SwapNote is one of hundreds of forms of communication, and a small one at that. Are you really fine with the thought of predators seeking out children and not only exploiting their innocence, but also likely traumatizing them for life once they understand what has actually happened, all because you want to use something like email?


 


JoostinOnline said:


> What was wrong with my statement? By all means feel free to explain why you think the chat service designed solely for recreation is worth the sexual abuse of children.


 


JoostinOnline said:


> Don't pull that crap, I didn't say any of those things and you know it.


 
"T-that's not fair, y-you can't do that." 

Communication services, like art, don't need to justify their existence or make themselves "legitimate." Enabling communication between people across any distance is reason enough. Swapnote was no less worthwhile than, say, internet forums or text messages.

And you know, that text message comparison is valid. Both allow you to talk to others and send images. Really, the biggest difference (besides the device used, at least) is that the 3DS' Swapnote was harder to access, thanks to the need for Friend Codes (longer than the typical phone number) and the parental locks available (which include setting a private pin number). Of the two, Swapnote was more secure.

Not only that, the predators in question were already in contact with the girls over the internet. Swapnote was incidental, not essential, to what they were doing; they didn't need it anyway. Shuttering the service only harms the decent, honest customers. Predators won't even be inconvenienced. So what exactly is Nintendo accomplishing here?

And the worst part, the absolute worst part, is how Nintendo handled this. If Nintendo at least had the courtesy to be upfront and honest about what motivated the policy change, if Nintendo at least gave its customers some fair warning in advance, I could sort of respect that. I mean, I'd still think they were absolutely wrong, but I could appreciate that level of openness. They couldn't even manage that. They only gave the vaguest of justifications and shut it down immediately. No warning. No alternative service to offer. Absolutely nothing. Whether or not it was the intention, that shows a pretty callous disregard for their customers, the very people who are supporting them. Whether that's thoughtless, careless, or both, I'll let you decide (but the answer is "both").

At the end of the day, it's the people, not the service, that are to blame. Blaming Swapnote for this crime is like blaming the car for a drive-by.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> I don't even know why I'm continuing this...give me definitive stats that the 3DS is mainly used by children. Throughout my Twitter accounts(about 500 different people), Facebook('bout a 100), and various forums and services, I know at least a 5:1 ratio of people over 15 compared to under 15.


It was in one of their statements, but the fact that the games generally target teenagers and younger should be enough.



GreatZimkogway said:


> Now then. Most phones(read as: all smartphones) these days have at least one camera built in. Usually two, maybe even three. Second, all Swapnotes went through Nintendo's servers. There is most definitely a way for them to monitor who used Swapnote, and what went through it. My guess is that they simply don't have those tools up to what they need to be.


How are tools supposed to monitor drawings?  There is no text in SwapNote.  Unless they have hundreds of people monitoring every note that goes through (notes are received in a matter of minutes), there is nothing to be done.



GreatZimkogway said:


> Now use your brain for this one. How did these kids give their 3DS friendcodes to these "child predators"? Well, they had to be on another site to do so. IRC, forums, messengers, Facebook, you name it. After all, you can't send a Swapnote to someone you don't have on your friendslist. That's actually part of what makes Nintendo Wifi Services a bit more safe than stuff like PSN or Xbox Live, you have to actually have contact with someone outside of the service to get their friendcode.


Look at your signature.  You and millions of people just list their friend code and add anyone who gives them theirs.



GreatZimkogway said:


> Nintendo, and Swapnote, are not the problem here. Neither hold any blame at all. They are simply a provider of a medium, and a medium of communication. Don't blame them if some idiot kid goes and gives his/her friendcode to some random schmuck online, and then has the stupidity to send them nude pictures.


When did I say Nintendo was to blame?  I said I support their decision.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It was in one of their statements, but the fact that the games generally target teenagers and younger should be enough.
> 
> How are tools supposed to monitor drawings? There is no text in SwapNote. Unless they have hundreds of people monitoring every note that goes through (notes are received in a matter of minutes), there is nothing to be done..


 
If Nintendo can detect a penis in many forms on Miiverse, it can detect inappropriate content on swapnote. It doesn't matter that the content is a picture. Otherwise we couldn't transform images of text into a plain text file, which could be done years ago.

PS. This is going highly off topic, but saying "it's targeted at people aged x, thus users are aged x" is flawed. Easy example is My Little Pony. While there are many kids that like the franchise, there are also a ton of adults, Baronies (sp?), who buy a lot of content and are active on forums. Even on this forum (EoF, off topic areas, even some threads in other sections).


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

Qtis said:


> If Nintendo can detect a penis in many forms on Miiverse, it can detect inappropriate content on swapnote. It doesn't matter that the content is a picture. Otherwise we couldn't transform images of text into a plain text file, which could be done years ago.


Nintendo can't do that on Miiverse.  It's all based on people reporting stuff that is against the rules.  If nobody reports it, nothing happens.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> How are tools supposed to monitor drawings? There is no text in SwapNote. Unless they have hundreds of people monitoring every note that goes through (notes are received in a matter of minutes), there is nothing to be done.


You're a pretty adept programmer, I would have expected you'd know at least a little something of the capabilities in that field.  Handwriting recognition is nothing new, and even if the text is only just legible to humans, the software actually records the gestures used to draw (so that it can redraw them on the receiving 3DS).  It wouldn't be too difficult to create a gist of what was being written and flag/delete any that contain certain keywords.

There's also been advancements in the image processing fields.  Nudity detection, while not perfect, could still be considered decent enough to catch the majority of inappropriate photos sent through SwapNote/Letterbox.



> Look at your signature. You and millions of people just list their friend code and add anyone who gives them theirs.


 
You do have a point there.  I also agree with your points that the 3DS is more accessible as a means of communication to some children, that may only have occasional access to a computer or a mobile phone, but can use their 3DS unmonitored because their parents think they're just playing games.  It's also very easy to reset the pin when you _do _have access to a computer, the 4th google result is a homebrew PC utility to do it for you.  However, I agree with Gahars and others that Nintendo were a bit rash here.  Just implementing those two methods of detection might have been enough to stop these predators or catch them before they were able to exploit those children.  Implementing them now would have been enough to appease anybody who might have been quick to point the blame at Nintendo.

I can kind of see Nintendo's side of things.  Companies catering towards children are much more susceptible to bad press for inadequacies in protection than, say, an internet forum, social networking site or email provider.  It doesn't really excuse turning your back on all the people legitimately using your service, though.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Nintendo can't do that on Miiverse. It's all based on people reporting stuff that is against the rules. If nobody reports it, nothing happens.


 
False. Nintendo has an automated penis detection tool on Miiverse. http://www.p4rgaming.com/iwata-asks-miiverse-penis-drawing-detection-took-weeks-to-develop/


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> You're a pretty adept programmer, I would have expected you'd know at least a little something of the capabilities in that field. Handwriting recognition is nothing new, and even if the text is only just legible to humans, the software actually records the gestures used to draw (so that it can redraw them on the receiving 3DS). It wouldn't be too difficult to create a gist of what was being written and flag/delete any that contain certain keywords.
> 
> There's also been advancements in the image processing fields. Nudity detection, while not perfect, could still be considered decent enough to catch the majority of inappropriate photos sent through SwapNote/Letterbox.


There's nothing to suggest any of that was used.



McHaggis said:


> You do have a point there. I also agree with your points that the 3DS is more accessible as a means of communication to some children, that may only have occasional access to a computer or a mobile phone, but can use their 3DS unmonitored because their parents think they're just playing games. It's also very easy to reset the pin when you _do _have access to a computer, the 4th google result is a homebrew PC utility to do it for you. However, I agree with Gahars and others that Nintendo were a bit rash here. Just implementing those two methods of detection might have been enough to stop these predators or catch them before they were able to exploit those children. Implementing them now would have been enough to appease anybody who might have been quick to point the blame at Nintendo.
> 
> I can kind of see Nintendo's side of things. Companies catering towards children are much more susceptible to bad press for inadequacies in protection than, say, an internet forum, social networking site or email provider. It doesn't really excuse turning your back on all the people legitimately using your service, though.


See if this was an issue of something that could be made safer with a patch, then I would say shutting the thing down is rash.  But after all this time, there were no patches and they decided to shut it down.  Nintendo said they were aware that it was being abused for many months and had been trying to find a way to prevent it (or something like that, I believe it's in the latest press release).  That would suggest they found no alternative.  In such a case, I think shutting the service down, which they had no obligation to keep up as it isn't part of the 3DS, is a very understandable move.



Qtis said:


> False. Nintendo has an automated penis detection tool on Miiverse. http://www.p4rgaming.com/iwata-asks-miiverse-penis-drawing-detection-took-weeks-to-develop/


That looks really fake.  Maybe it's real, but it just doesn't read like it.  Besides, 20% of the drawings being penises?  That's nonsense.  I've been on Miiverse for like a year now (and I check drawings regularly on lots of the communities), and I've seen one pic that was inappropriate.  It was a chick giving a dude a blowjob.  I reported it, and it got removed.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 7, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> There's nothing to suggest any of that was used.


You asked how tools _could_ be used to monitor SwapNote drawings. I wasn't implying that they were already implemented.



> See if this was an issue of something that could be made safer with a patch, then I would say shutting the thing down is rash. But after all this time, there were no patches and they decided to shut it down. Nintendo said they were aware that it was being abused for many months and had been trying to find a way to prevent it (or something like that, I believe it's in the latest press release). That would suggest they found no alternative. In such a case, I think shutting the service down, which they had no obligation to keep up as it isn't part of the 3DS, is a very understandable move


There's no press release (that I can find) suggesting the length of time they were investigating solutions. It could have been a couple of hours last Friday afternoon. There's also nothing to suggest that their chosen course of action was driven by a lack of potential solutions (as opposed to an unwillingness to invest the time and money in patching the service). Implementing the solutions I suggested could have required some changes to the infrastructure to allow delaying messages, moderating messages, automated responses, and more. With MiiVerse planned in the short-term future, this could have been seen as a waste of resources.

You're right that they had no obligation to keep it running. As I said in an earlier post, it's an Internet service offered for free but costs money to provide and maintain, and as such it has an implicitly finite lifespan.



> That looks really fake.


Yeah, it's fake.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 7, 2013)

man when will such issues end. I bet its happening in other services but since a greater no. of kids are using the 3ds, the risks are higher.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 7, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> You asked how tools _could_ be used to monitor SwapNote drawings. I wasn't implying that they were already implemented.


Sorry, I misunderstood.



McHaggis said:


> There's no press release (that I can find) suggesting the length of time they were investigating solutions. It could have been a couple of hours last Friday afternoon. There's also nothing to suggest that their chosen course of action was driven by a lack of potential solutions (as opposed to an unwillingness to invest the time and money in patching the service). Implementing the solutions I suggested could have required some changes to the infrastructure to allow delaying messages, moderating messages, automated responses, and more. With MiiVerse planned in the short-term future, this could have been seen as a waste of resources.


I am 99% sure (maybe 98.9%) that I read it somewhere. It may not have been a press release though (I really think it was a direct statement from Nintendo though), in which case a large part of my argument is unfounded. If I'm wrong on that, I still think they did the right thing, but not to the degree I did before (I felt there was no question). It's almost 5AM right now though, so I'll hold off on looking for it until tomorrow.

Gahars I'm sorry I was so harsh earlier.  Pedophilia is one of the most disgusting things in the world to me, and I can get worked up about it.  I still think they were right to shut SwapNote down, but I shouldn't have been a dick about it.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 7, 2013)

Figured when it was first announced it was something like this


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo had _*one*_ job - explain to the users how Parental Controls work and how to allow their kids to only contact those people who are a part of the Friends List which should be approved by the parents. All this amounts to is shifting the blame from the parents who use the 3DS as a babysitter with no supervision at all to the company which hasn't done anything wrong.


Something a company whose policy is "let our consoles be your babysitter" can't help but accept. Trying to get parents to be (or even merely behave like) responsible adults would enrage and alienate their core demographic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Honest question: are you a parent?


No, I'm not, but I don't think that disqualifies my opinion right off the bat. Some things are just common sense. 


> _As someone who is, and who has also been somewhat mischievous as a child _I can tell you that some kids will just find a way to do what they want to do. Curiosity drives them it's not difficult to get around parental controls and the like. It's not always about negligence either some people prefer to actually spend quality time with their children when they can,
> and let the kids play video games while they're busy doing chores or cooking or whatever. I can partially sympathise: last place you'd expect this kind of thing is on your kid's "game boy". Of course, as a parent I take plenty of preventative measures, but I remember being a child myself and I did plenty of things (not like this, mind you) that my parents would not have been happy about.


In the context of the article we were discussing, what you're saying is that childhood curiosity alone allows a child to rent a room with two middle-ages strangers, but of course I get your point. 

This is clearly a criminal case - _a lot_ has gone wrong, both on the parent's end and on the hotel staff's end _(I mean, two middle-aged guys and a kid renting a room for three? And nobody thought this looks a wee __(or "wii" )__ bit supicious?)_, Nintento's service was merely a communication medium.

As for _"getting around parental controls"_, it's not really that simple these days, not to mention that _"parental control"_ goes beyond the level of software. Utilizing software alone is, again, treating a machine as a baby sitter - parents should express interest in what their kids are doing online, not just artificially restrict them. Naturally I get your point though - being curios is a big part of being human. 


> I also haven't seen anybody blaming Nintendo. I think if that were the case, we would have heard about all this before the service was shut down. They took a course of action they deemed appropriate, I don't see any evidence of them being pressured into it. This isn't taking a feature away either, it's retiring a service. Features are implicitly permanent, services are not. Just like how your email provider can shut down at any moment.


Honestly, I think Nintendo was trying to save face before that even happens - it's peer pressure more than anything.


JoostinOnline said:


> Look at your signature. You and millions of people just list their friend code and add anyone who gives them theirs.


 
I just wanted to address this part of your post since the rest was addressed by Haggis.

This is exactly why parents should have at least this much _*uses thumb and pointing finger*_ interest in what their children are doing online, how are they sharing their personal information and with whom. A big part of being a parent is having to _"give a f*ck"_ about your children.

Perhaps children _shouldn't_ share _friend_ codes with people who are not their _friends_ - I know, the concept is mindblowing.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, I'm not, but I don't think that disqualifies my opinion right off the bat. Some things are just common sense.


Nope, nothing disqualifies your opinion. That's yours to do whatever you want with and nobody can take it away from you. However, your lack of experience in the subject doesn't really give you much of a right to judge anyone who is a parent. :-P



> In the context of the article we were discussing, what you're saying is that childhood curiosity alone allows a child to rent a room with two middle-ages strangers, but of course I get your point.


Well, it's just a good job I was using the context of your post when I wrote my reply, otherwise that would make complete sense... right? ;-) I realise you're just baiting me, though, so... nyaah!

Specifically, I was replying to the part where you said something along the lines of "shifting the blame from parents who use their kids' 3DS as a babysitter to Nintendo". Nobody except those involved really knowwhat's happened WTR to all that, so using a blanket statement such as that to apply to all parents who don't watch the screens every second of their child's gaming time might be considered somewhat hypocritical if you had kids of your own and knew that that's just not how you raise your kids. You can't keep them locked in a tower, safe from the big, bad, world 24/7. They're going to do things that are outside your control, sometimes things that are the exact opposite of what you tell them. My kids are pretty much angels, really well behaved, but even they sometimes don't do what they're told.

All that being said, I think you've failed as a parent if your 12 year old daughter winds up in some hotel room with 2 middle-aged guys. How it would even get that far is beyond me.





JoostinOnline said:


> Gahars I'm sorry I was so harsh earlier. Pedophilia is one of the most disgusting things in the world to me, and I can get worked up about it. I still think they were right to shut SwapNote down, but I shouldn't have been a dick about it.


I can understand that, I feel the same.  Even to the point where I don't really blame Nintendo for how they reacted (even if I think they could have taken less drastic actions).  I mean, nothing should be more important than the safety of children, right?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I don't blame Ninetndo at all. In this "Can we PLEASE think of the children" society, things can take a turn for the worst for a company if they don't take appropriate action in the eyes of the general populace. I think in the terms of saving face, their best option was to take Swapnote out back and put it down Old Yeller style. 

In keeping their customers happy? Well, I guess they figure they can afford to burn a few bridges.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 7, 2013)

You know what I find funny, when Swapnote first came out, all I remember hearing was "WHY CAN'T I JUST TYPE MY MESSAGES?!".

What defeats me is why Nintendo doesn't just integrate a messenger into the Friends app.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> You know what I find funny, when Swapnote first came out, all I remember hearing was "WHY CAN'T I JUST TYPE MY MESSAGES?!".
> 
> What defeats me is why Nintendo doesn't just* integrate a messenger into the Friends app*.


 
*I NEED DIS!*
I hope they'll come up with an alternative soon. Be it Miiverse or Flipnote.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 8, 2013)

Punkonjunk said:


> Solution? Ninty could make naming private, so only you see your stupid names. (I think this might be the case but I have no idea...


It was the case in Pokémon Battle Revolution, but only if the Pokémon was named legitimately.
If someone used a save editor to nickname their Pokémon without checking the "Nicknamed" box, the nickname showed over Wi-Fi battles normally.



GreatZimkogway said:


> I don't even know why I'm continuing this...give me definitive stats that the 3DS is mainly used by children. Throughout my Twitter accounts(about 500 different people), Facebook('bout a 100), and various forums and services, I know at least a 5:1 ratio of people over 15 compared to under 15.


This is just in: the whole world consists only of your Twitter and Facebook relatives.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, i am for one glad they pulled the plug on "crap" note (that's how i always call it).
I will probably be punished for saying this but it was just a waste or resources...a big SPAM generator.

Man it felt good to let it out...


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Well, i am for one glad they pulled the plug on "crap" note (that's how i always call it).
> I will probably be punished for saying this but it was just a waste or resources...a big SPAM generator.
> 
> Man it felt good to let it out...


 
There will be alternatives ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 8, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Well, i am for one glad they pulled the plug on "crap" note (that's how i always call it).
> I will probably be punished for saying this but it was just a waste or resources...a big SPAM generator.
> 
> Man it felt good to let it out...


Because, you know, being able to uninstall it or turn off notifications isn't good enough if you personally dislike it, right?


----------



## bezem (Nov 8, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Well, i am for one glad they pulled the plug on "crap" note (that's how i always call it).
> I will probably be punished for saying this but it was just a waste or resources...a big SPAM generator.
> 
> Man it felt good to let it out...


I hate it so no one deserves to use it.  So says the almighty Etheboss!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> This is just in: the whole world consists only of your Twitter and Facebook relatives.


 
Is that what I said?  No, not at all.  Not even close.  Isaid, his statement is quite incorrect, and that's an example of it.


----------



## bezem (Nov 8, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Is that what I said? No, not at all. Not even close. Isaid, his statement is quite incorrect, and that's an example of it.


To be fair and to play devil's advocate, a user is supposed to be 13 or older to get on the intertubes (facebook, twitter, etc).  5-10 year olds playing on the 3DS very likely do not have a Facebook, and if they did would you be their friend?  Would they hang out in forums such as this?  Because of these examples I think your reasoning is flawed. I also thought what Pingouin said was funny, so there's that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 8, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Is that what I said? No, not at all. Not even close. Isaid, his statement is quite incorrect, and that's an example of it.


 
You're saying that we can't say the 3DS is mainly used by children on the basis that your list of relatives is mostly 15+ people compared to 15- people.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

Also, why does everyone keep saying an animation utility can replace a messenger? The only similarity between Flipnote and Swapnote is you draw and it has the word note.



bezem said:


> To be fair and to play devil's advocate, *a user is supposed to be 13 or older to get on the intertubes (facebook, twitter, etc)*. *5-10 year olds playing on the 3DS very likely do not have a Facebook*, and if they did would you be their friend? *Would they hang out in forums such as this?* Because of these examples I think your reasoning is flawed. I also thought what Pingouin said was funny, so there's that.


 
Ok. Lets break this down.




> *a user is supposed to be 13 or older to get on the intertubes (facebook, twitter, etc)*.


 
Supposed to, and a legal set and enforced limit are two different things. I know when I was 10, the only thing keeping me off the internet was my Mom getting on the computer before me.



> 5-10 year olds playing on the 3DS very likely do not have a Facebook


 
What decade are you living in? Ten year olds have goddamn Smartphones that COME with these apps on them, see their parents and older siblings constantly checking it, and able to do basic math and spelling. Maybe ten year olds aren't checking it daily and able to fully use it, but an 11 or 12 year old can sure as hell use it.




> *Would they hang out in forums such as this?*


 
Probably not here, because its a hotbed of morons who have nothing better to do then argue with people they don't know (Wait... Oh shit...)

But GameFAQs? Gamespot? IGN? NintendoLife? Look at almost ANY of those. I can assure you, you'll find at least ONE ten year old poster after 30 minutes of causal browsing.

(Thanks whoever merged these, really sorry about the double posting.)


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 9, 2013)

^ We need something. 
Also,  Flipnote would be a great replacement if you can privately send anims.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

And 7 years later it gets an Update...


I come from the future.


----------

